# Honesdale, Pa. White F Anna Calm



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

The shelter has asked for help with this girl.









Anna #6268 - Anna has a phenomenal demeanor. She is very calm, low key and would fit in just about anywhere although I don't think she would appreciate a loud home with young kids tugging on her. She'd rather hang near you han play. Apparently she was a problem in her former home with other dogs and cats.

Susan Frisch
Shelter Manager
Dessin Animal Shelter
138 Miller Drive
Honesdale, Pa 18431

570-253-4037
http://www.DessinShelter.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump

Just got an email from Sue at the Shelter.
Anna is still urgent. She is Lyme positive and has been started on meds.


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Bump for this poor girl


----------

